
Stud No More. Enter Hitch from Varnish Software - ruben_varnish
https://blog.jamwt.com/2016/03/21/stud-no-more/
======
ruben_varnish
"I recently learned about hitch, from the fine folks at Varnish Software. To
the extent my opinion matters anymore on these things, I recommend people use
that instead of stud. I'll be pushing a changeset up to the "official" stud
repository redirecting people to this project."

You can get it here:
[https://github.com/varnish/hitch](https://github.com/varnish/hitch) Read more
about it here: [https://hitch-tls.org/](https://hitch-tls.org/)

